# iphone / ipod custom install advice/examples



## pecaneater (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm interested in setting up a nice mount system for my iphone. I'm planning on using a Proclip mount - ProClip Mounting System  - Choose Your Country .

I'm interested in how others have connected the power and line out to the radio. I'm looking for solutions to hide the power and line out as much as possible.

I'm wondering if I can run the line from the 12V under the carpet, into the dash, and out to my iphone. Anyone seen examples of this? Offer any advice?

I'm also wondering if the 2007 Versa radio has a line-in in the rear of the radio.

Any photos and/or details of a nice install would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tu3712 (Mar 12, 2009)

pecaneater said:


> I'm interested in setting up a nice mount system for my iphone. I'm planning on using a Proclip mount - ProClip Mounting System  - Choose Your Country .
> 
> I'm interested in how others have connected the power and line out to the radio. I'm looking for solutions to hide the power and line out as much as possible.
> 
> ...



Did you ever get an line-in to ther rear of the radio? I am looking for a aux input plug but am having no luck


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

There is an iPod adapter from Nissan but it will not charge the unit w/o an adapter..

You will need this and this.


----------



## diegomedinaf (Apr 6, 2009)

i changed the whole unit for a pioneer avh-p4000dvd with the pioneer cable and it works perfect, with this you can also watch videos by the same cable.

I hide it in the (glove box) i just opened a little whole to pass the cable and now it`s connected all the time and is great because it charges the ipods or iphone.


----------

